# First Chapter of Another Book at End of Kindle Book?



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

This poll is inspired by BTackitt's thread in the Writer's Cafe. 
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,156658.0.html

Please vote in the poll as a reader, even if you are an author. This is really important information for authors to know!

I am currently writing a short story that I plan on making permanently free in order to advertise my Dog Aliens book series. I was planning on including Chapter 1 of the first book at the end of the free short story, but BTackitt has made me hesitate, big time. The last thing I want is to cause even one reader to never look at any of my books ever again!


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

I have several paperback books that have the first chapter of another book at the end so this is not a new practice.  And no it does not bother me.
Now what does bug me is when a title is totally misleading.  I ran across a big big (I think there were more bigs) book of freebies.  It was 10 pages and every page was "Here is the link to a type of freebie" then the link to his website.


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

For me:

Up to 10% can be backmatter. More than 10% shouldn't be backmatter. 

It's about being able to trust the percentage bar. If it ends at 92%, that's fine. If it ends at 75%, that's not. Frequently in the paperbacks with backmatter I got the backmatter would be set aside so it was easy to see that it was backmatter, and you could easily tell how long the book was.  Here, you don't have that. Either way, in a novel, they weren't going up to the 10% mark then either. 

I do read all the backmatter, and will go and buy books because of it, but I don't want to make it too much of a book. So generally in a novel I find the 10% a good cutoff for me as a reader. 

In your short story, you need to be really careful, because you want to have that proper balance there too to make people feel like its not only there for advertising. If you have something short enough to give them a taste, but not long enough that its a large percentage, I'd say do it, even if it pushes over the 10%, but you want to be careful, because its a careful balance there.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

TO be fair, I don't mind if there is a teaser added, IF it is clearly stated up front when I buy the book, and I know going in that it is there, but to have basically 1/3 of a book I am engrossed in be advertising, well.. it p*ssed me off A  LOT! But limit it to a single short addition, not 1 full chapter of every one of your 30 book backlog. (exaggeration yes, but the last time this happened it wasn't much of an exaggeration, that book ended at 11% and had 89% advertising.)

It was not listed as a short story, nothing on the Amazon page about added "bonus" matter, no table of contents.

I marked the choice saying only if there is warning.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I am not really finding a poll answer to fit how I feel about this. Like the above poster said, the original thread talked about 1/3 of the book being advertisement of other books of author. 

I read plenty of books where there is a preview or a chapter at the end. Those books always still end at around the 95% mark on my kindle. I prefer to be closer to 98. It has to do with my perception. As I am reading and lets assume the climax of the story is happening at the end, I look at my percentage and I get giddy if I am liking the experience. I imagine what all can still happen, or there is still time for something happen. I get the same when I watch a TV show. Lets say I watch True Blood and all hell is breaking lose toward the end, I check where I am at and I am assured that stuff is still going to happen. 
Lets assume I see there are 20 minutes left in a movie or a TV show and I feel ok, since stuff can still happen. Heck lot of stuff can still happen. Then suddenly bam, it ends. I feel cheated out of my perception moments. 

Its the same in a book. I see the bar or the percentage and I get exited. I think, how is the author going to solve this, omg how is this going to happen, can he still be saved, etc. Then bam I get that expectation yanked away from me. Won't leave me with a good feeling. I had a book that ended at 75% and I was livid. I haven't picked up another book by that same author. The trust is broken. Because who knows, maybe next one will end at 60. Why bother. 

With a paperback in the store, I could flip to the back quickly. We don't have this option with ebooks. 

Thankfully this really hasn't been much of an issue. But I do read a lot more trad published than I do indy. And there are always things at the end of published books, but they don't take up a 1/3 of the book.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Tuttle said:


> In your short story, you need to be really careful, because you want to have that proper balance there too to make people feel like its not only there for advertising. If you have something short enough to give them a taste, but not long enough that its a large percentage, I'd say do it, even if it pushes over the 10%, but you want to be careful, because its a careful balance there.


Thank you, Tuttle. This is helpful.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

BTackitt said:


> TO be fair, I don't mind if there is a teaser added, IF it is clearly stated up front when I buy the book, and I know going in that it is there .... I marked the choice saying only if there is warning.





Atunah said:


> I read plenty of books where there is a preview or a chapter at the end. Those books always still end at around the 95% mark on my kindle. I prefer to be closer to 98.


Thanks, you guys! This helps a lot!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

sorry, i'm not voting because none of your options fits what i feel.

i don't like a one chapter excerpt in the back of a book, but I don't get crazy about it. 

but, like tuttle said, your "bonus" stuff shouldn't be more than 10% of your file.  Actually, I'm gonna change that and say, I don't like more than 5% "bonus".

and price doesn't enter into it, since by the time i read a book, i don't remember what i paid for it.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

I just opened my book up to check percentages. It ends at 75%. The first chapter of the next book, or the 'advertising', takes it up to 82%, so only 7% is advertising.The next 15% is bonus material. It's all new and only in that one book, not excerpts from other books. That last few percent make up my short bio, acknowledgements and some links for the next books. 

It seems strange that I could pull the bonus material that I intended as something special--especially for people who had already read the rest of the series--and people would be happier not having it because it messes up where they think they are in the book. I have a table of contents that lists the last section as bonus material. I also have a huge Spoiler warning for those who haven't read the series as some of the deleted scenes could be spoilery for later books.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

telracs said:


> I don't like more than 5% "bonus".


Thank you, Telracs! This is helpful.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I never read chapters of other books. I just don't like reading chunks of books. Even worse are excerpts that aren't even the beginning of the book. Shudders at the thought of reading something from the middle of a book.

What I do read are short explanation to some plot stuff. I like this especially when I read historical romance when there is a lot of research done. I like reading a few tidbits about the real events, locations and how it was worked in. I mean short though.

I do read short blurbs of other books by that author or others like it. Must be the same genre. Then I can make a mental note if I want to check them out later. Short blurbs, 2 can fit on one kindle page.



MaryMcDonald said:


> I just opened my book up to check percentages. It ends at 75%. The first chapter of the next book, or the 'advertising', takes it up to 82%, so only 7% is advertising.The next 15% is bonus material. It's all new and only in that one book, not excerpts from other books. That last few percent make up my short bio, acknowledgements and some links for the next books.


But your book still ends at 75%. What the extras are, is not really relevant to those of use that get annoyed by that. That is 1/4 of the book. Chapters, author stories, extras, all the same.

Personally, just me though, that stuff belongs on the authors website. I have seen that done with many authors I follow. They put the extra things there. Ilona Andrews and her hubby put little short stories on their website I believe. 
Some are annoyed, others are not.


----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

As a reader, I love those little extras and kind of resent it when I have to go online to get them.

Look, I don't live in a big city where my world is a sea of free Wi-Fi. When I'm ereading, I'm usually not somewhere with internets, so any links in the ebook means precisely jack to me. It's just an underline that does nothing. I imagine there are plenty of other people like me too.

So telling me that there's extra stuff online in the ebook is as worthless as doing it in a paper book (that is TOTALLY worthless, because I'll forget about it by the time I'm back at home.)

Really, the problem isn't that the extra stuff is there, it's that stupid progress bar is stupid and I don't think that's reason enough to take all the goodies out of the book and put them in what might as well be (to many readers), an inter-dimensional oubliette.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm okay with a sample of the next book, but only if it's kept short. I'm used to this from my days reading paperbacks, so I mentally adjust the percentage bar on my Kindle to be off by 5-10%. Any more than that and I get annoyed.


----------



## quiet chick writes (Oct 19, 2012)

I think no more than 10% backmatter is a good rule. (5% is a bit strict, maybe.) But I have been burned by a short story I paid for, that ended at 42% and left the rest for a couple chapters of the author's novel (trad pubbed, btw). 

It's just a really annoying practice, and I can't see how it sells more books than it pisses people off. I don't see why people don't just do short blurbs and links at the end for other books available, the link going to either Amazon or a website where the reader can read samples if they want them. If readers really want to read the sample, they'll click. If they don't, they won't. Everybody is happy.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I am always most happy when I get to 99% and then 100% and its the end.  . Those books make me smile so much. 

Even 90% to me is already too much other than book stuff. I start grumbling if I get less than 95%. 
As to going to the website. If I liked an authors book enough, I will remember them and go search them out later. I don't ever click on links on my e-reader. I have had a kindle since 2008. I have never clicked on any web site link in all the books I have read since then. Not on my e-ink kindle and not on my fire, with the few books I did read on there. 
I do all my browsing and clicking on my desktop, after I am done reading. So its the authors job to make enough of an impression on me that I remember them and then go search out more books. In rare cases I will even see if they have a website.

I will remember if a book ended to early percentage wise. Its not a positive memory though.


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

MaryMcDonald said:


> I just opened my book up to check percentages. It ends at 75%. The first chapter of the next book, or the 'advertising', takes it up to 82%, so only 7% is advertising.The next 15% is bonus material. It's all new and only in that one book, not excerpts from other books. That last few percent make up my short bio, acknowledgements and some links for the next books.


In this case I'd want it advertised very clearly that it has special bonus material, so I know it has special bonus material. That'd make me much less upset about it ending early. But it'd still feel really early.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't want anything to do with another book included in one I'm reading. I rarely use the word "hate" but I _hate_ previews and advertising for the next book. So much so that I've been known to delete that material from a book.

On the other hand, if the actual book ended at 100% and the extra stuff wasn't included in that percentage, I might not mind.

Mike


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I recently finished a book where about the last 15% was end notes, citations, and such and lived through it, so I guess it's not a big deal for me. I only recall seeing it in maybe a couple or three books so far.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

One chapter of another book is fine. One third of the book is _not._ Unless the book is mindblowingly good then it would definitely affect my reader experience and review.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Interesting topic. I'm not a fan of bonus chapters. But I don't mind notes to the reader or a one page blurb about the next book in a series. of course, those reader notes need to be just that, a note. Not huge chapter length notes as Piers Anthony has started doing. If it is the sort of book to have end-notes & citations, I can live with that if it is a bit more than 10%. I've read dtb that probably had 10% of the book with that, worksheets and such. That said, if the dtb contains a worksheet or something else that the author gives permission to make copies of, should be available on a website somewhere. Can't make copies of an ebook page (and it would be too small anyway) and with dtb, I don't like breaking the spine to get a clean copy.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I wish PA had just started doing it, but NO.... THose [email protected]$$ letters to readers started back in the 80's. and yeah, ticked me off back then too. I was a teenager buying books with my babysitting money, and I want the story, not 50 pages of thank you So & so for X pun idea. Dude, I understand having to give acknowledgements so you don't have some dumbass sue you for idea infringement (See MZB and why she quit letting fans write fanfic about Darkover) but put all of those acknowledgements on the publisher's website, or even your own. with a simple line in the book saying thank you for the many submitted puns & ideas, full acknowledgements can be found HERE.. with a web addy.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm surprised to see the results of this pole split (pretty  much) down the middle. I thought it would go strongly in one direction or the other.
Thanks for posting this thread.

ETA: Pole?  Did I actually write POLE?  I'm going to leave that typo in my post just to teach myself a lesson!


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Quiss said:


> I'm surprised to see the results of this pole split (pretty much) down the middle. I thought it would go strongly in one direction or the other.
> Thanks for posting this thread.


You're welcome!


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

I really don't care for any sort of bonus matter. I'll put up with 5%ish, but I won't read it, and I'd prefer it not to be there.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

I don't read any bonus material in books. I'm not interested in one chapter of a book. I don't care about a fiction author's bio. If I want more info on the subject I know how to find it. I recently read a book that had about 35% back matter. I stopped reading one night because there was so much left and picked it up the next day to find 2 pages of the story left. The rest was previews and chapters and about the author and why reviews were so important and whatever. I will read that author's next book, never.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Thanks, you guys. The more non-author readers speak up, the more it appears you dislike back matter. It is really good to know that!


----------



## LovelynBettison (Aug 12, 2012)

If it's clearly labelled I guess it's okay. I'm not going to read it, but someone else might. I once bought a book that included a bonus chapter to another book at the end. The problem was that it wasn't clearly labelled as such and it just confused me. I thought it was the ending to the book I was reading and it didn't make any sense. Then again, sometimes I'm not too bright.   I'm sure most other readers probably understood what was going on. 

I don't include a bunch of backmatter in my books because as a reader I find it annoying.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

LovelynBettison said:


> If it's clearly labelled I guess it's okay. I'm not going to read it, but someone else might. I once bought a book that included a bonus chapter to another book at the end. The problem was that it wasn't clearly labelled as such and it just confused me. I thought it was the ending to the book I was reading and it didn't make any sense. Then again, sometimes I'm not too bright.  I'm sure most other readers probably understood what was going on.
> 
> I don't include a bunch of backmatter in my books because as a reader I find it annoying.


I have done that myself. So you aren't the only one.


----------



## LovelynBettison (Aug 12, 2012)

Glad to hear I'm not the only one.


----------



## DavidFWeisman (Jun 10, 2012)

Tough crowd here. I was prepared to read complaints about a chapter from a different author, but some seem to resent a free chapter from a different book by the same author!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

DavidFWeisman said:


> Tough crowd here. I was prepared to read complaints about a chapter from a different author, but some seem to resent a free chapter from a different book by the same author!


Careful what you ask 

I like some blurbs though. Short ones and they should match the genre I just read. Meaning, if I just read a historical romance, a blurb of a horror novel isn't going to be doing it for me. My mind is still in the past. 

I think though the main issue is with extras that take up way too much space. Its all about moderation. Some might like chapters, others don't. But don't go overboard.

It seems that readers have a very different view sometimes on things than writer/readers do. So I am just glad some more writers step over the writers cafe doorway and come out to play in other areas.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Atunah said:


> Careful what you ask


No problem at all, Atunah. I'm really glad I asked!


----------



## Debbie Bennett (Mar 25, 2011)

No, no, NO! I don't want puff. I am intelligent. I am quite capable of finding more of an author's books if I want to. Give me a website url and _at most_ a link to book 2 if it's a series and that's ENOUGH!

Really. It is.

And I don't want pages of front matter telling me how good all the author's friends think the book is either. Or a blurb that tells me I'm going to be "crying with the character" or "having the thrills of my life" or whatever. Just give me the story.


----------



## ewells (May 10, 2013)

I like it, but I don't usually read sample chapters. I prefer plot descriptions to sample chapters since. The book I finished today had an interview in the back and a chapter of the sequel. It was N.K. Jemisin's The Killing Moon. I read and enjoyed the interview, but skipped the sample chapter. I just started a book by the same publisher (Orbit) and from the table of contents it looks like it has extras in the back as well. And my favorite book, Jonathan Strange & Mr. Norrell, had about 10 percent of footnotes at the end, so I couldn't use the percentage to judge how far along I was at all. 

It would be great if we could have 100 percent at the end of the story and the rest of the stuff come after because I do like to use the percentage gauge when possible, but I'd rather have extra material than accuracy if I have to choose.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

ewells said:


> I like it, but I don't usually read sample chapters. I prefer plot descriptions to sample chapters since. The book I finished today had an interview in the back and a chapter of the sequel. It was N.K. Jemisin's The Killing Moon. I read and enjoyed the interview, but skipped the sample chapter. I just started a book by the same publisher (Orbit) and from the table of contents it looks like it has extras in the back as well. And my favorite book, Jonathan Strange & Mr. Norrell, had about 10 percent of footnotes at the end, so I couldn't use the percentage to judge how far along I was at all.
> 
> It would be great if we could have 100 percent at the end of the story and the rest of the stuff come after because I do like to use the percentage gauge when possible, but I'd rather have extra material than accuracy if I have to choose.


So you're saying you like bonus material such as interviews with the author, but you don't like sample chapters from other books, right? 

I'm so glad I asked this question. Thank you, everyone who is answering!


----------



## lynnfromthesouth (Jun 21, 2012)

I would like a warning about length, but it doesn't necessarily have to include the percentage. I can figure that out pretty easily, though, and not everyone might be able to.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I don't like chapter(s) from another book included in the one I'm reading either!  When I sit down to read a book, I want the entire book in front of me; heck, sometimes I don't even like sitting down to read book one of a series if I don't have all of them!!


----------



## ewells (May 10, 2013)

Cherise Kelley said:


> So you're saying you like bonus material such as interviews with the author, but you don't like sample chapters from other books, right?


Yeah. I don't mind sample chapters being there, but I don't read them. Won't even read the sample chapters that George RR Martin puts out, so this is an author-wide policy for me. I do read interviews (it was actually a self-interview in the last book), about the authors, and blurbs for other books. I even read acknowledgements, so I might just be a weirdo.


----------



## MineBook (May 31, 2013)

* I can except some chapters from another book in the one I'm reading.*
* But I can't except any advertisement brand messages in fiction book.*


----------



## Thomas Robins (Jul 8, 2013)

I like having one chapter of another book at the end of an ebook. I've never done it to my own books, but I have bought many, many books because of an included chapter one. Here is my list in order of preference: 

1. (best) A bonus finale of the current book hidden behind the author bio.
2. A chapter one from a good book to expose me to it (same author or same series.)
3. Brief Author bio.
4. Book ends with nothing.
5. Lots of chapter ones (I hate this, please only choose one book to advertise.)

You can't please everyone all the time I suppose.

Thomas


----------



## 9thChapter (May 6, 2013)

This is fantastic.  I am about to publish the first book of my series in the next few weeks and was contemplating this very question.  

As a reader, no more than 10% is what I prefer. I agree, and I believe it was said earlier, that being close to if not past the 90% progress mark before the advertisement for the next book comes up is important.  I am also thinking that it makes sense to end it there.  Full stop.  Move the author bio to the front matter.


----------



## lh422 (Jul 21, 2012)

I don't mind things like interview with the author, or the author's explanation about things they've written (if they're based on real places/events, for example).  A listing of the author's other books with blurbs is totally reasonable and helpful.  

I really dislike chapters from other books- that's the case both with ebooks and paper books.  I feel like I'm being used for advertising.


----------



## PremOutshine (Jul 16, 2013)

This is the type of advertisement, I guess. I have seen such things.....


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

DreamWeaver said:


> Thanks for creating this poll, Cherise.
> 
> First, I _never_ read "bonus material." If I want to learn more about the author's other books, I know how to obtain the sample at Amazon.
> 
> ...


Same here. I NEVER read the bonus material, I find it very irritating. I do like links to other books or descriptions of other books.


----------



## kansaskyle (Sep 14, 2010)

I don't care about reading a chapter from another book, but I enjoy:

*Suggested book club discussion questions* - I've only seen that done once, and I thought that was great because it gave my book club some things to discuss rather than relying on people to come up with their own questions. Even if you aren't in a book club, the questions about the characters' motivations, plot elements, etc. give you something to ponder when you finish the work.
*Background info* - in the case of complex stuff (e.g., some of James Rollins' fictional work) and historical fiction (i.e., what was real, and what did the author make up)


----------



## bhazelgrove (Jul 16, 2013)

I  think it is fine as long as it is stated up front. Just let the reader know its there.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Honestly, I don't read any of it.  If it's a glossary or something I might skim it. . . mostly to see if the meanings i assigned to unfamiliar words is anything close to what the author was thinking. . .  but that's about it.  Biography?  don't care.  Book Club Questions?  don't care.  Excerpts from other books -- whether by this author or another.  don't care.

I do page through all front matter and take note as to whether there appears to be a lot of end matter.  If so, I'll put a bookmark there so I know, really, where the story ends.  That is one thing the non PW kindle is better for -- as it still has the progress bar, the bookmark point shows, and it's easier to see how much 'bloat ware' I'm getting.


----------



## 67499 (Feb 4, 2013)

I don't much care how much back matter a book carries because I usually ignore it.  Wading through back matter seems to spoil the pleasure of finishing a really good read.  Isn't just having a URL pointing to the author's website enough?


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

As a reader, I'd be more interested to read blurbs of the author's other works, than a chapter of another novel. If I like the author's work then I'd be more tempted to buy based on an interesting story. Putting a sample chapter is more about writing style...and because I reached the end of the book, I will already know if I like it or not.


----------



## Suzie-G (Jul 28, 2013)

I actually find free chapters a little bit irritating.

When I start a book I always check out the length, so when I get towards the end and then it ends sooner than I expected, it can be really disappointing.

So, if plenty of warning is given that a free chapter would be glued onto the end I suppose this would be okay, but personally I don't care for the practice much! Sorry.

Suzie


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

There's no need to apologize for your preferences, Suzie! I wouldn't have asked if I didn't really want to know. Besides, you're in the strongest plurality. More readers feel as you do than any other voting option.


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

I never ever read the sample chapters at the end of a book (ebook or paper). Even if the sample is from a highly anticipated release from a favorite author, I'd still skip it. I don't like to read a sample and be left hanging until the book is released. Besides, if I just finished your book and really enjoyed it, I don't need a sample chapter to convince me to buy your other works. I do, however, love blurbs. A page or two per book showing the cover and a good blurb is welcome.

Like several others have mentioned, I, too, rely heavily on the percentage meter. I expect my book to be completed somewhere around 90% and up. I've occasionally read a book where I was somewhere around the 70-80% mark and could tell the end was near. It left me puzzled and a little annoyed. 

Still, including a sample chapter wouldn't dissuade me from purchasing your other works. I'm just gonna ignore the sample and purchase the whole book if I enjoyed your work.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

And it's not the %bar or note that is at fault here. If I were reading a normal book, I would judge my progress by the thickness of the book left. If I were halfway through a 300p book, and the story ended and the rest of the book was made up of filler* I would be upset there too. It's one of the reasons I was happy to move to Kindle books, in the beginning, (200, there were no filler pages included.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> And it's not the %bar or note that is at fault here. If I were reading a normal book, I would judge my progress by the thickness of the book left. If I were halfway through a 300p book, and the story ended and the rest of the book was made up of filler* I would be upset there too. It's one of the reasons I was happy to move to Kindle books, in the beginning, (200, there were no filler pages included.


There was something to be said about the bare bones approach to early Kindle books. 
I didn't care for back matter in paper books either. At least I could turn down a page to mark the end of the story. I do read on more than one device now so syncing across devices is important to me. A bookmark at the start of filler messes that up.


----------



## Lee Mellott (Aug 4, 2013)

Yes as other mentioned, if you include an excerpt it has to be handled carefully. I have seen negative reviews given for excerpts at the back of books. The reviewers felt it was like one big advertisement.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't read 'em.

I do check to see if they're there, so I know where the real end of the book is.  When I get to the end of the story, I use 'go to end' to get to the FB share and rate page.

If it's the next in the series, I absolutely don't want to read it unless I know the whole book is available for purchase.

And if it's a series I've been reading from the beginning, the book I just finished is how I decide to go on.  If I liked it, I will -- but I don't want to read anything until I can read the whole thing. So I'll wait until it's really published.  If I didn't like it, I may not buy the next one at all. . . I don't want to read an opening to help decide that, I want to wait until it's actually available and then look at the blurb and reviews.

If it's someone else's book, I couldn't care any less.  I don't read it.  

I DO sometimes pay attention to the 'you might like this too' suggestions that are shown when the page comes up asking if you want to tweet or share on FB. Every now and again I'll click through one of those and may or may not buy.


----------



## Redbloon (Mar 27, 2013)

Hmm, may have to go and do some adjustments to my first book.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I don't really care for the stuff at the end of books either. Maybe if it's true bonus stuff that can't be found anywhere else, that would be ok. If it's just a sample of the next book or another book by the same author, I'd rather it not be there since I don't read it anyways. If I am curious about the next book I will go get the sample for my kindle or if I'm really liking what I've read I'll go purchase the next book. When I finish the book I just feel like I should be done reading. I guess mentally I like to reach the 98-100% mark to feel it is fully finished. I don't mind a page or two listing the author's other books, but don't care for much else. I use the % to judge how much longer I can read or need to read to finish and don't like when the extra stuff at the end throws that off. It doesn't make me hate the author and I don't lose sleep over it....it's just a preference.


----------



## Hilary Thomson (Nov 20, 2011)

I've never liked free chapters added onto the end of a book even in print.  When I'm reading A, I don't like having B foisted on me.  Also, the extra chapter always make the book feel like it has an anti-climax added on to the end.


----------

